
Cops in this city have not killed anyone since 2015. Know Why - subterfudge4
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/salt-lake-city-police-de-escalation_us_591c9070e4b03b485cae1129?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
======
RangerScience
TL;DR -

Salt Lake City (~200k pop?) had some police shooting scandals (~1/yr?). In all
cases, the shooting was deemed justified.

They're now practicing "de-escalation", and haven't shot anyone (justified or
not) in 20 months.

It also occurs to me that they outsource the shooting to SWAT or something,
but that seems reasonable to not include in the statistics.

